
United States of Porn: Gov sites abused to get SEO by porn sites - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/us-government-sites-abused-to-redirect-users-to-porn-sites/
======
axsharma
Abusing open redirects on many government sites including Weather.gov,
spammers get easy organic SEO for porn sites.

